# Who's got COD4?



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You yanks had the game released today didnt you?

We (Brits) have to wait till friday









What do you think so far?
Reviews iv heard say the story is a little short but the multiplayer is great, Halo 3 all over again huh









I cant wait either way


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I want this game soo bad...I have to wait until I get a chance to go to the game store. Ill try to update you a little later.

The vids that i have seen so far look pretty intense and impressive!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Puff is playing it right now


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i have all 3 copies and my cod4 faceplate, too bad i can't play any version at home







i only play pc with the public at work, if you have the pc version look for [iw] sp1d3r.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have it and its by far the best game ever created.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ill get a pic of my poster when i finish getting it signed.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was just playing it. i played the beta, so i knew what to expect. i love the new guns and levels, hate the super nerds that talk about the stupidest things while playing.

great game. but i havent played the campaign yet


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

all i have to say is badass! never seen graphics like this before, especially on a 720p or higher hd tv. didnt have time to try online yet tho.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my coworker already got to first prestige (shonuff damasta), one of the LDs also got there (tsuenami). its amazing how many people they kill.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Two things to say. Best multiplayer ever. Best campaign after gears of war. It is a travesty if this game doesn't get game of the year.

I guess that's three things


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what i want to know is where are all the ppl who said Halo 3 was so much better than COD4...before even playing the retail version of COD4. i say it beats the pants off of halo 3!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ill be getting this very soon-


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i still sucked into the halo thing but i will def give this a go when i get some extra scratch


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Man I just cant believe how great Halo 3 is.. totally the best game ever..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:


> lol


im glad you got it!!!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

gonna pick it up tomorow


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ohhh! Thanks for the review, I'll pick it when I get back from Hawaii.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

COD 4 looks sick, but the next game im gonna buy is Mass Effect


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Its really good,graphics are phenomenal(currently playing on pc with settings maxed).Multiplayer is really good, I would have liked to see some more large and open maps for sniper though.Also in multiplayer the graphics are not quite as good as singleplayer for some reason.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone playing the one for the Wii? How is it?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm almost to level 21 on multiplayer. Anyone playing on 360 want to join up for a game let me know. Gamertag is same as username on here: mori0174


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im at level 21 as well mori.

i cant wait to unlock some of the new guns. just noticed they have the desert eagle!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Dragunov with brown/green camo, gold desert eagle, claymores-stopping power-iron lungs = leetest sniper template.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

How similar is the multiplayer in this when compared to COD3? I'm hoping the guns are a HUGE step up?

Pac


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> How similar is the multiplayer in this when compared to COD3? I'm hoping the guns are a HUGE step up?
> 
> Pac


I played COD 3 multiplayer about 5 times and COD4 for over 6 hrs in game so far. They really aren't comparable games. COD 3 is crap compared to this game. And to answer your questions, yes, the guns are much, much better


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Dragunov with brown/green camo, gold desert eagle, claymores-stopping power-iron lungs = leetest sniper template.


I was so excited when i seen the SVD in the demo.Its my favorite gun in BF2.Unfortunately, I'm a bit disappointed with the maps provided. that is if you really like sniping.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i really miss my game consols. i had to sell them all to make a quick buck. now my laptop even crapped out!







sucks...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cod3 was made by treyarch, a different studio under the activision umbrella. and yes, cod3 sucked ass. we doubled cod3's sales in 2 days.

some of the maps are small, yeah. but there are a lot of sniping spots on all of the maps. overgrown, crossfire, pipeline and strike are probably the easiest. but even smaller maps like crash have their little spots to snipe from, you just have to look for them. for instance, on crash there's a 3 story building next to the helicopter, if you get up there and setup claymores on the stairs you can get a good amount of kills before being found out.

in comparison to bf2 though, the map sizes are small. but they were designed that way to keep the intensity up and the action contained for maximum interactivity between players. the same level design concept was applied to single player.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

sniping is for pussies


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> How similar is the multiplayer in this when compared to COD3? I'm hoping the guns are a HUGE step up?
> 
> Pac


I played COD 3 multiplayer about 5 times and COD4 for over 6 hrs in game so far. They really aren't comparable games. COD 3 is crap compared to this game. And to answer your questions, yes, the guns are much, much better
[/quote]

Good to know. I'll try to check out the demo and if I buy it, I'll hit you up









Pac


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

just went and picked it up today. I stopped by EB games first, and the little puke working there asked for ID!!!!. I didnt have my wallet on me so he wouldnt sell me it. What the f*ck is up with that sh*t, I dont even get asked for ID at liquire stores anymore. Thankfully I was in a mall so it was a 30 second walk to london drugs to grab it, with no f****t asking for ID there.

I'll post reviews once my fingers are tired.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

So I guess they didn't release it for the Wii. I might just pick up a ps3. There's a few games I've been wanting to play for ps3 anyway.

Is the 80gb ps3 even worth the extra money? Do you even need the extra 40gb's?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> So I guess they didn't release it for the Wii. I might just pick up a ps3. There's a few games I've been wanting to play for ps3 anyway.
> 
> Is the 80gb ps3 even worth the extra money? Do you even need the extra 40gb's?


Depends what you're going to use it for. I have the 60GB and really don't need it. I stream all music/video through my PC anyways.

Pac


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> So I guess they didn't release it for the Wii. I might just pick up a ps3. There's a few games I've been wanting to play for ps3 anyway.
> 
> Is the 80gb ps3 even worth the extra money? Do you even need the extra 40gb's?


get the 360, imo it has better games. Gears of War, halo, Mass effect, plus you can still get COD and Assassins Creed.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> So I guess they didn't release it for the Wii. I might just pick up a ps3. There's a few games I've been wanting to play for ps3 anyway.
> 
> Is the 80gb ps3 even worth the extra money? Do you even need the extra 40gb's?


Depends what you're going to use it for. I have the 60GB and really don't need it. I stream all music/video through my PC anyways.

Pac
[/quote]
Ya, I use my pc for that stuff too. I don't really like online gaming so I'll use it for normal gaming and for the blue-ray.

I thought about the 360, but I really want the PS3 just for the games that will eventually come out. I've been a fan of a lot of the original playstation games that have been carried over with each of the updated systems. (Gran Turismo, Final Fantasy, etc...)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> So I guess they didn't release it for the Wii. I might just pick up a ps3. There's a few games I've been wanting to play for ps3 anyway.
> 
> Is the 80gb ps3 even worth the extra money? Do you even need the extra 40gb's?


Depends what you're going to use it for. I have the 60GB and really don't need it. I stream all music/video through my PC anyways.

Pac
[/quote]
Ya, I use my pc for that stuff too. I don't really like online gaming so I'll use it for normal gaming and for the blue-ray.

I thought about the 360, but I really want the PS3 just for the games that will eventually come out. I've been a fan of a lot of the original playstation games that have been carried over with each of the updated systems. (Gran Turismo, Final Fantasy, etc...)
[/quote]

Just played call of duty 4 on the ps3, badass. Definately gotta pick the game up.

Scrappy, if you pick up the ps3, I'll send you the link to download the Gran Turismo Prolouge demo from japan.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> So I guess they didn't release it for the Wii. I might just pick up a ps3. There's a few games I've been wanting to play for ps3 anyway.
> 
> Is the 80gb ps3 even worth the extra money? Do you even need the extra 40gb's?


40 gig isnt backwards compatible, So no PS2 games. Which is retarded. So go with a 60, or 80 gig.

COD4 kicks ass. I played about 6 hours of online and campaign none stop. I'm happy with the purchace.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I just picked it up today and the multiplayer is amazing, probably the best online fps out there.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Right on, thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Iv got 3 weeks off work and the weather is crappy so im going to play this badboy to death!

Really enjoyed the story mode and the multiplayer sweet
Anyone still playing this on XBL?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

yea ive been playing on xbl when I have time, which isnt often. Once christmas comes around I will be on daily. Just about to reach level 30 on mp.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> yea ive been playing on xbl when I have time, which isnt often. Once christmas comes around I will be on daily. Just about to reach level 30 on mp.


Nice, im level 20 at the moment

What guns do you guys use?
My WMD is the RPD with grip and digital camo, and my perks are increased bullet power and martyrdom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I, sadly just gave in and sent my xbox in for repairs(was scratching discs)... but the day I get it back ill be buying this game and .... some people gone die!!!! cant wait-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I, sadly just gave in and sent my xbox in for repairs(was scratching discs)... but the day I get it back ill be buying this game and .... some people gone die!!!! cant wait-


I had to send mine back...unreliable peice of crap!

It doesnt take them long to fix it though


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome game! Specially the ending on campaign mode. 
level 32 on MP at the moment. 
Current Weap of choice LMG: M60E4 with grip stopping power and martydom/last stand if im on a ff server. 
Playing on my PC.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I, sadly just gave in and sent my xbox in for repairs(was scratching discs)... but the day I get it back ill be buying this game and .... some people gone die!!!! cant wait-


I had to send mine back...unreliable peice of crap!

It doesnt take them long to fix it though
[/quote]

Quality assurance not at work.









I'll be enjoying COD4 on my PS3 all thanksgiving break!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

look b_ack... I knew your fanboy ass would answer to this--- I was VERY close to taking my xbox to a used game dealer... selling it- taking the hit and jumping to ps3/blueray--- It took me about 20 minutes of research to realize that I was staying with the 360--- I read where ps3's were having technical problems with the system and certain games... I also noticed that the ps3 controller is no where near as practical as the 360- on certain games I cannot imagin having both sticks next to each other(nba 2k8 in particular)--- coupled with the fact that the xbox has gears/halo--- the 360 is the better system dude and thats coming from someone who is unbiased--- all I want is the best... and ill have that when it comes back--- they extended my warranty to 2 years after it comes back as well..... ill take that- I can find a million other things to do on Thanksgiving break than play video games dude... cmon


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

just got it yesterday.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> look b_ack... I knew your fanboy ass would answer to this--- I was VERY close to taking my xbox to a used game dealer... selling it- taking the hit and jumping to ps3/blueray--- It took me about 20 minutes of research to realize that I was staying with the 360--- I read where ps3's were having technical problems with the system and certain games... I also noticed that the ps3 controller is no where near as practical as the 360- on certain games I cannot imagin having both sticks next to each other(nba 2k8 in particular)--- coupled with the fact that the xbox has gears/halo--- the 360 is the better system dude and thats coming from someone who is unbiased--- all I want is the best... and ill have that when it comes back--- they extended my warranty to 2 years after it comes back as well..... ill take that- I can find a million other things to do on Thanksgiving break than play video games dude... cmon


All about personal choice...

I happen to agree with you about the pads + XBL is light years ahead of the PS network but still, im sure COD4 kicks ass on both consoles and the PC!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it is all about personal choice ..... to a degree- its the same with my NBA Live vs NBA 2k8 preference... I want the BEST availible bball game just like the best system- so I have no reason to be biased- If I thought the PS 3 would be better I was ready to take the hit and get one... no thanks-


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Gonna pick up my PS3 and COD4 tonight. Costco has a sweet bundle deal where you get the 80g ps3, two controllers, cod4, motorstorm, and 5 free blueray movies for $600.

I've got one question though. Does the ps3 come with an hdmi cable or do you have to buy that seperatly?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> Gonna pick up my PS3 and COD4 tonight. Costco has a sweet bundle deal where you get the 80g ps3, two controllers, cod4, motorstorm, and 5 free blueray movies for $600.
> 
> I've got one question though. Does the ps3 come with an hdmi cable or do you have to buy that seperatly?


Its about personal choice.... you have obviously chosen to pay too much for a system with a crappy 1994 pad, rubbish online options and very few if any worthwhile exclusive games









Just kidding man, you will love COD4


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

OMG this game is sweet!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

just got it today myself. Lov'n it!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> Gonna pick up my PS3 and COD4 tonight. Costco has a sweet bundle deal where you get the 80g ps3, two controllers, cod4, motorstorm, and 5 free blueray movies for $600.
> 
> I've got one question though. Does the ps3 come with an hdmi cable or do you have to buy that seperatly?


you'll have to get the HDMI cord yourself. But make shur you buy the PS3 HDMI monster cables. The ones for the ps3 cost 30$, the exact cables on there own cost close to 100$. Dont know how they worked out that deal but its a good one.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

yea.....the game rocks!! I have been in a CoD clan since the first CoD and I can't wait for TWL to open up the ladders for CoD 4!!

its gonna be FRAGTASTIC!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Gonna pick up my PS3 and COD4 tonight. Costco has a sweet bundle deal where you get the 80g ps3, two controllers, cod4, motorstorm, and 5 free blueray movies for $600.
> 
> I've got one question though. Does the ps3 come with an hdmi cable or do you have to buy that seperatly?


you'll have to get the HDMI cord yourself. But make shur you buy the PS3 HDMI monster cables. The ones for the ps3 cost 30$, the exact cables on there own cost close to 100$. Dont know how they worked out that deal but its a good one.
[/quote]

DO NOT BUY MONSTER CABLES unless you have a friend working at best buy to get you a hook up.

All the cables you need (HDMI) plus wall mounts and many more items you can get at monoprice.com. Get deals, quick shipping, 80-90% cheaper than Best Buy.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

just played a demo of this game, all i can say is awesome.........................defo gonna buy it


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you say GOW and Halo got boring real quick, but what about the limited amount of PS3 games? (im not getting in on this bitch-fest...just wanted to say that.lol)

i just bought a Wii to kind of supplement my playing video games. now i can take a break from 360 and play wii for a while, then when i go back to the 360 i enjoy it again.

ive played teh ps3, but not extensively. so im not going to say "ps3 is gay. 360 is awesome". ill just say that im extremely happy with my 360, and couldnt justify spending another 600$ on a PS3 at the moment. if someone gave me one, then i would take it. but i wouldnt spend the money on it, because i have an equal or better system in the xbox 360.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> you say GOW and Halo got boring real quick, but what about the limited amount of PS3 games? (im not getting in on this bitch-fest...just wanted to say that.lol)


You don't need to spend $600 on a ps3. Last I checked you can get one for $399. But to the point of the amount of games, quality over quantity. You can f*ck 100 fat chicks but I'll take the 10 hot chicks instead. And remember about the release dates of the systems, its not a limited amount for the ps3, its the fact its been out an entire year less than the 360. What do you think, the first year they're gonna have more games out than a system thats been out for year longer.

And remember its personal choice, I'm very happy with my system. Everytime I play the 360 I just don't really care for it.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, turns out that the ps3 does such a good job upconverting that I don't need my oppo upconverter anymore. So, I used the hdmi cable from that.

I bought my ps3 because there's a long list of games that I've been playing since the original playstation and prior, and the latest versions of the games should be released pretty soon. Personally, I can't stand the xbox games and I can't stand the xbox controller. That made my decision simple.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> But to the point of the amount of games, quality over quantity. You can f*ck 100 fat chicks but I'll take the 10 hot chicks instead


Thats the whole point, the PS3 is lacking in fat chicks and has absolutly zero hot chicks!
Thats why it has flopped so bad

The single player options on halo3 and gears got played through once, but with a great online set-up like xbox live you can keep going back to them


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I am A PS3 owner and love this thing. I would play the Xbox but never would buy it. Dont like the controller, its to fricken big and bulky. Thats just me though, I was grown up around playstaion 1 and 2. I bet if I was grown up around xbox then I would have one now. I like everything about the PS3. It offers more than xbox, dont it? I know our online play is better and smoother. Whatevers though, we our all fortunate to have a system to spend time playing games.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Well, turns out that the ps3 does such a good job upconverting that I don't need my oppo upconverter anymore. So, I used the hdmi cable from that.
> 
> I bought my ps3 because there's a long list of games that I've been playing since the original playstation and prior, and the latest versions of the games should be released pretty soon. Personally, I can't stand the xbox games and I can't stand the xbox controller. That made my decision simple.


Yeah the ps3 upconvert is amazing, it replaced my old upconverting dvd player too. I will probably pick up an hd-dvd player to do the upconverting on dvds though. My ps3 gets alot of work in my house.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

warhawk is a game i want to play. metalstorm...isnt that that racing game? the one that came out when ps3 was released? if so, i played it and it was really lame.

ratchet and clank ive never been a fan of.









but i DO want to play the new metal gear and warhawk...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I bought it simply for Gran turismo, Metal Gear, and Final Fantasy. I'll put countless hours into those games alone.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Three good exclusive games I have downstairs right now, Motorstorm, Ratchet & Clank, and Warhawk.


Do you still consider them to be good exclusives when Gears of war, halo, Bioshock and mass effect are respresenting the other side?
But anyway im sick of argueing about f*cking videogames, Im turning into a geek lol









Buy whatever games system you want, who cares


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i just beat it today its an awsome game its so intense


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> Three good exclusive games I have downstairs right now, Motorstorm, Ratchet & Clank, and Warhawk.


Do you still consider them to be good exclusives when Gears of war, halo, Bioshock and mass effect are respresenting the other side?
But anyway im sick of argueing about f*cking videogames, Im turning into a geek lol









Buy whatever games system you want, who cares








[/quote]

Yes I think they are good exclusives. Bioshock, no multi player







Halo, overrated. Mass effect, pretty much a halo clone. I'll comment on it when I play it.

I enjoy my ps3 alot. Love it, everytime I play the 360 I don't mind handing over the controller to someone else to play, just doesn't catch me like my ps3 games.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Mass Effect a halo clone???? Where did you get that from. Mass Effect is a RPG, i got it last week and its awesome.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mike123 said:


> Mass Effect a halo clone???? Where did you get that from. Mass Effect is a RPG, i got it last week and its awesome.


You have to realize that he will come up with something negative to say about everything that is Xbox 360. This is called being a fanboy. Mass Effect has absolutely NOTHING to do with Halo 3, and I don't know anyone that would even compare the two. Their only connection is that both are published by Microsoft. Read through this thread and others about video games and it becomes very clear that no matter what the topic is concerning video games, PS3 is great and Xbox 360 blows. I find it to be great entertainment.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just saw a long preview for this game, it looks awesome!! too bad i only have a ps1 LOL

seriously sweet lookin game, looks like it blows the other ones away


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Three good exclusive games I have downstairs right now, Motorstorm, Ratchet & Clank, and Warhawk.


Do you still consider them to be good exclusives when Gears of war, halo, Bioshock and mass effect are respresenting the other side?
But anyway im sick of argueing about f*cking videogames, Im turning into a geek lol









Buy whatever games system you want, who cares








[/quote]

Yes I think they are good exclusives. Bioshock, no multi player







Halo, overrated. *Mass effect, pretty much a halo clone. I'll comment on it when I play it. *
I enjoy my ps3 alot. Love it, everytime I play the 360 I don't mind handing over the controller to someone else to play, just doesn't catch me like my ps3 games.
[/quote]

lol... Thankfully the 360 doesnt have any games that make me feel like a little kid playing Mario again- Im past that stage in my life-

The Mass Effect comment was a good one... I havent played it, so I wont comment on it but its basically a Halo clone- HAHA


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey B_ack, if you wanna feel like a kid again, iv got something for you


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

WARHAWK


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Hey B_ack, if you wanna feel like a kid again, iv got something for you


A red x? You fail Devon Amazon at the internet.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do remember playing Mario.... as a kid..... that was a long time ago... im not a kid anymore-


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i am addicted to COD4 right now. SVR08 and Halo 3 have been shelved temporarily


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

So I put down COD4 long enough to try Motorstorm. Dear lord, that's the worst game I've ever played.


----------

